# pics of quail pen??



## kfoskey (Jan 14, 2011)

Can someone please post some pics of their small quail pens? Trying to get some ideas. Been searching on thatquailplace.com, but my membership hasn't been activated yet, and I can't see most of the pics. I registered like three days ago.


----------



## bbducks (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't know if this will help. The second one was our first pen. And int worked great. Just build you a little one foot high shed to go in the center and something to keep the rain out the feed.


----------



## bbducks (Jan 15, 2011)

Use pvc pipe to make the arch in the middle.  Drill holes in the pvc at the top and on the sides. Run cable through the holes to support the pvc. And 4x4 post on the end to tighten up the cables


----------

